# RCMP treated Peterborough, Ont., plane crash as "nat'l security" case



## CougarKing (20 Aug 2016)

Schizophrenia? Or something else? 

Global News



> *RCMP investigated Peterborough plane crash as ‘national security issue’*
> By Adam Miller, Cindy Pom and Allison Vuchnich
> Global News
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Aug 2016)

The pilot apparently had the only key so the kid must have taught himself how to hotwire planes.  Flying without any training is pretty impressive too.

I know the RCMP cited national security and I get the requirement for comms lock down on that kind of stuff. I just hope we're not following in Europe's footsteps and trying to hide news that might be deemed culturally sensitive or whatever.


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Aug 2016)

Flying is easy, landing is hard.  >


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Aug 2016)

A good first attempt.


----------

